# So much for Tier4 .... They run a little HOT



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Best they can tell a fuel line let loose onto the afterburner.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

They saved the grapple!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I hate that for you Lewis....I hope all goes well with getting it replaced.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That sucks. Sure isn't much room under the hood in them things.

Just think how much cleaner the environment is. That's right, close your eyes and think about all the good you INTEND to do and disregard reality. Idiots. How much carbon footprint will there be to build a new machine?


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Definitely a post I don't feel good about "Liking". Glad no one was hurt and its a good thing it didn't happen in a building or next to something else that could have went with it.

Hope the insurance will help.


----------



## Hank- in or (Feb 12, 2009)

That does suck, I remember reading a post somewhere about something similar but the operator had a hard time getting out of the cab because the door would not open with the boom up. He did manage to get out somehow and was not hurt.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

It is always hard to tell what the cause was. The cause may or may not be from the tier 4 components. I have seen debris setting on manifolds prior to tier 4 starting fires when the smoldering embers fell down onto trash which had accumulated at the bottom of the engine. I have seen birds nests setting on manifolds smoldering. If the engine had not gone through a regeneration before the fire, then the heat from operating tier 4 components probably did not cause the fire directly. Combustionable material setting on or being sprayed on the manifolds will ignite even at regular exhaust operating temperatures. The only way to get away from the high temperature burners on tier 4 machines is to find one that uses SCR technology. DEF.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> That sucks. Sure isn't much room under the hood in them things.
> Just think how much cleaner the environment is. That's right, close your eyes and think about all the good you INTEND to do and disregard reality. Idiots. How much carbon footprint will there be to build a new machine?


Well said.

They only consider the carbon footprint for a small portion of a machines age. Idiots believe it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Pre-tier anything burn just the same. Turbo engines far far far more common to burn than normally aspirated. Chips, dust, grain on the turbo, oil line failure on turbo etc. The other fire starts are common to both, alternators, belts, PS pumps, harness insulation damage, etc.

I did call about a burned tractor like my own to buy for parts, fire started from hay sitting on the rear outboard planetary. Cause, failed rear wheel bearing inside the housing while driving. There is a little grease plug you are supposed to remove every 400 hour and pump a few shots into, they had never greased it in 4000 hours because there wasn't a nipple.



deadmoose said:


> Well said.
> 
> They only consider the carbon footprint for a small portion of a machines age. Idiots believe it.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry to see this. That aint a cheap machine! Glad you're ok.

Chris


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Slow, you missed the point.

Can you think of any topic which you aren't an expert on?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Operator was in machine heard a loud bang so he spun it around to see what it was then the machine died. The cab instantly filled with smoke and he tried to open the door but the boom was partway up so it wouldn't open. He kicked the door a time or two but it still wouldn't open. (we have a blast proof front door on it) attempted to start it and was able to get the boom down about 6" before it died again, said he kicked the door several times before the bottom hinge broke and he was able to get out. There was a trail of diesel following the machine to where it sits now.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Operator was in machine heard a loud bang so he spun it around to see what it was then the machine died. The cab instantly filled with smoke and he tried to open the door but the boom was partway up so it wouldn't open. He kicked the door a time or two but it still wouldn't open. (we have a blast proof front door on it) attempted to start it and was able to get the boom down about 6" before it died again, said he kicked the door several times before the bottom hinge broke and he was able to get out. There was a trail of diesel following the machine to where it sits now.


Wow......that's incredible. Glad it worked out ok.....was it a rented machine or yours? Either way it's a bum deal, just glad it worked out personnel wise, that's too close of a call.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mike10 said:


> It is always hard to tell what the cause was. The cause may or may not be from the tier 4 components. I have seen debris setting on manifolds prior to tier 4 starting fires when the smoldering embers fell down onto trash which had accumulated at the bottom of the engine. I have seen birds nests setting on manifolds smoldering. If the engine had not gone through a regeneration before the fire, then the heat from operating tier 4 components probably did not cause the fire directly. Combustionable material setting on or being sprayed on the manifolds will ignite even at regular exhaust operating temperatures. The only way to get away from the high temperature burners on tier 4 machines is to find one that uses SCR technology. DEF.


Yep, our Bobcat is bad about collecting trash. Check the oil and blow the engine compartment out everytime if it's been in the woods or fencerows much.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

That would be a bad deal. Really glad he got out. Did it have some kind of emergency exit? Even my antique new Holland has a roof panel you can pop off.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow......that's incredible. Glad it worked out ok.....was it a rented machine or yours? Either way it's a bum deal, just glad it worked out personnel wise, that's too close of a call.....


Machine owned by a good friend. We went in last year on the forestry equipment deal to have some work in the off season.



SVFHAY said:


> That would be a bad deal. Really glad he got out. Did it have some kind of emergency exit? Even my antique new Holland has a roof panel you can pop off.


The back window is the emergency exit but in this case it wasn't a good exit.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not to derail, but this made me think of something I heard the other day......fella gets a new Vette. The doors open electronically during normal operation. There is a safety latch but it's in a rather awkward place and not readily seen if not properly instructed. Car catches on fire and fella burns alive in the vehicle, apparently an electrical fire. Take it for what it's worth, I did not hear it on the Internet, but I can't verify the validity....he probably heard on the net  seems some real training would be in order for folks that have electronic door latch systems.

Looks like the safety hatch on this machine woulda put you right into the flames......


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Operater says when we get replacement machine he won't get in it without a 12 gauge to shoot out the front glass. I'm liking the JCB side entrance a lot more today.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

We burn at least a Semi a week in California Gotta love the EPA and CARB!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That just plain hurts to look at.

Glad the operator got out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Machine owned by a good friend. We went in last year on the forestry equipment deal to have some work in the off season.
> 
> The back window is the emergency exit but in this case it wasn't a good exit.


Same as our Bobcat.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

On our case the boom needs to be completely down in order to get out the front door, just like your deere. I've heard in newer machines they are more likely to,catch fire. Whatever the reason...

From day one of cab instalation I laid an old hammer right by the seat in order to bust your way out of the glass if you were trapped and unable to get out the back. Besides the emergency exit looks way too small to crawl out of to begin with on our machine.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

That sucks, glad to hear that the operator got out OK


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

That is a bad deal I hate it for you.
I think I would consider one with out a full cab.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Machine owned by a good friend. We went in last year on the forestry equipment deal to have some work in the off season.
> 
> The back window is the emergency exit but in this case it wasn't a good exit.


Ouch, I was looking at getting a mulcher/another grapple myself and a 333D/333E to run it but may reconsider. What kind of forestry stuff are y'all running?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Have a mulching head and turbo saw. Takes lots of time to make it pay with everyone buying them now.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Have a mulching head and turbo saw. Takes lots of time to make it pay with everyone buying them now.


Was in Bonham on Monday and pretty sure I saw your new machine sitting on a trailer in Jimmy Page's gravel lot there by the shell station. JD 333e w/mulcher. Looked sharp.

Only reason we're looking at doing it is because we have so much to mulch ourselves. And I know a couple realtors that move a lot of land with Cedars  Looking at the Diamond Mowers Forestry head that Grissoms JD is a dealer for. They look impressive.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Farmboy555 said:


> Was in Bonham on Monday and pretty sure I saw your new machine sitting on a trailer in Jimmy Page's gravel lot there by the shell station. JD 333e w/mulcher. Looked sharp.
> 
> Only reason we're looking at doing it is because we have so much to mulch ourselves. And I know a couple realtors that move a lot of land with Cedars  Looking at the Diamond Mowers Forestry head that Grissoms JD is a dealer for. They look impressive.


That's jimmys, son-in-law is running it.
Those look like good heads.


----------

